# windows.old has no owner, cannot delete



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I would like to delete Windows.old. A helpful youtuber showed me how but I got lost after disabling all inheritance then I brilliantly clicked a few random buttons on my own. What fix does not work? Disk Cleanup! There is no entry for "old windows installations".

Windows.old> Properties> Security> Advanced

Permission Entries
"No groups or users have permission to access this object. However, the owner of this object can assign permissions."

Near bottom of this window:
Add - Remove - View (The latter two buttons greyed out)
Enable Inheritance (button)
[ ] "Replace all child object permission entries with inheritable permission entries from this object" (box not selected)

/o\


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since I dual boot, I usually delete it using linux  if you have a linux live disk, you can boot to it then delete windows.old

the following has a couple of ways you can delete windows.old

Windows.old Folder - Delete in Windows 8


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I do not have another OS installed or have a boot disk. I have the Win 8 install DVD and Backtrack on a CD which I think is a bootable program?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Check to see if the folder contains a size if it does then there are still files.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

It did have a size previously but now it shows 0 bytes when I right click properties. Does this mean it is easier to delete?  

I did delete C:/ Users/ deafault.migrated


----------



## ashley08 (Jun 29, 2015)

Before deleting the Windows.old folder, you need to take ownership of it using the freeware TakeOwnershipPro: How to Delete the Windows.old Folder in Windows 10/8/7 | Password Recovery

I hope this will work.
Good luck!


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Heya, thanks for the reply  ashley08 if you took the time to register just so that I can solve my problem then I owe you great thanks! However if you are a bot or something that has only posted this one single post with a link I should click which may contain something malicious then I must say to you: That's not nice!

In any case it has been a couple days so I think I will assume the link is valid and that you are nice.


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 15, 2015)

It's great to see people coming to help out so willingly.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

VirusTotal scan results for TakeOwnershipPro.exe: https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...e73e27519c83a0139780d2736d32628b598/analysis/
Detection rate: 0/56 (safe)

Or if you want to do it manually, there are instructions here:
Take Ownership Of Files And Folders In Windows 8
Windows 8: Take Ownership Of Files & Change Folder Permissions
[Guide] How to Take Ownership (Permission) of a File or Folder Manually in Windows? - AskVG


----------



## ashley08 (Jun 29, 2015)

@Damage_Inc, I think I can give a hand so I decided to join this forum. I like to share the best tips and softwares with others.:smile:


----------



## ashley08 (Jun 29, 2015)

I got to know the freeware TakeOwnershipPro when I stumble upon this article:
35 Best Windows Software Of Year 2014


----------

